# Where in Mexico do they make ...



## scm7675 (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi, everyone. I'm not currently living in Mexico but I did last year, my father is retired there, and my grandfather was as well until he passed away last year. I'm back and forth a lot, and may move back to Baja at some point, but for now my primary interest in Mexico is business. 

I'm planning a trip to Michoacan to buy copper sinks and pots, maybe a bathtub, but there are a few other items I'm looking for and wondering what part of Mexico to search. I would like clavos -- the hand hammered rustic bronze-looking ones, and rustic door and cabinet hardware: hinges, door handles, and cabinet pulls. Any leads would be much appreciated.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I would ask when your in Santa Clara del Cobre......


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

There are many iron workers in Michoacan so ask whule there , there are also good ones in Tonalá and Tlaquepaque in Jalisco, good ones in Guanajuato, good ones in Puebla and good ones in Oaxaca and Chiapas so you cannot miss..
Do you want them hand hammered or done in molds, are you shipping quality or price?


----------



## scm7675 (Jun 19, 2015)

That's what I'm thinking, but I'm wondering if the things I'm looking for are made all over the country or if they're specific to a certain region. There are of course a ton of these items for sale online in the U.S., with a pretty wide range in pricing, but I haven't seen any site that says where in Mexico they come from.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

The top artisans compete every year in their states and the winers usually come from Jalisco, Chiapas, Oaxaca and Guanajuato. Go to the FONART and CONACULTA sites to see who competes and winn in herreria naionally. They also have sate competition run by CONECULTA or the local arms of FONART like Casa Chiapas in Chiapas..each state has their own. The artisans participating are the top in their area so if you are looking for good work go to those guys , otherwise show pictures of wht you are looking for and you will find plenty or small companies making them or individuals. The cheap ones are made in molds. Tonalá in Jalisco is a good place to look for . Most of the shipments to the states are made through consolidators out of Tlaquepaque and Tonalá so shopping there makes sense.
In Mexico you will not find the best stuff on the internet as a rule, it is a hit and miss, you have to go to an area and ask around. Since you will be going to Santa Clara ask around, ask around in Patzcuaro and Tzintzuntzan ask in Morelia at the casa de las artisanas or whatever it is called there. It is close to the cathedral so just go and ask.


----------



## scm7675 (Jun 19, 2015)

Great tips, thanks so much.


----------

